# Udate on M6 Problem's



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I called the Dealer 0855 cst 02/20/06, They advised my car was back together and they were changing the oil, then doing a front end alignment. Then calling me to come get it. I will get a detailed list on problems and what was done. Hope this is the end of M6 prob's... Stay tuned.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Just a quick ?.. As you know/ or don't know I took my GTO to the dealer on 02/06/06 for M6 problem's ( grinding and popping out of reverse ) I called Pontiac HQ's last week and pitched a fit. I stated I was highly upset, reason being I purchased my GTO on 01/26/06, then had to take it in for mechanical problem's on 02/06/06 and that I was without it as of date... I believe I called Pontiac on 02/17/06. Pontiac gave me a case# and told me to call them back once I got my GTO back and they would see how they could compensate me... Has anyone had this before? How do they compensate me???...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> Just a quick ?.. As you know/ or don't know I took my GTO to the dealer on 02/06/06 for M6 problem's ( grinding and popping out of reverse ) I called Pontiac HQ's last week and pitched a fit. I stated I was highly upset, reason being I purchased my GTO on 01/26/06, then had to take it in for mechanical problem's on 02/06/06 and that I was without it as of date... I believe I called Pontiac on 02/17/06. Pontiac gave me a case# and told me to call them back once I got my GTO back and they would see how they could compensate me... Has anyone had this before? How do they compensate me???...


Curious, what have they given you to drive during this time?


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

2005 chevy cavalier...


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> 2005 chevy cavalier...


:rofl: That's where the compensation must come in!


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Dragon 32 said:


> Just a quick ?.. As you know/ or don't know I took my GTO to the dealer on 02/06/06 for M6 problem's ( grinding and popping out of reverse ) I called Pontiac HQ's last week and pitched a fit. I stated I was highly upset, reason being I purchased my GTO on 01/26/06, then had to take it in for mechanical problem's on 02/06/06 and that I was without it as of date... I believe I called Pontiac on 02/17/06. Pontiac gave me a case# and told me to call them back once I got my GTO back and they would see how they could compensate me... Has anyone had this before? How do they compensate me???...


I had to pitch a fit about a problem to Detroit. All they offered was a card from GM that paid for scheduled maintenance for the nest 3 years or 36,000 miles. They later turned my complaint into a TSB. It didn't help me out though. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> I called the Dealer 0855 cst 02/20/06, They advised my car was back together and they were changing the oil, then doing a front end alignment. Then calling me to come get it. I will get a detailed list on problems and what was done. Hope this is the end of M6 prob's... Stay tuned.


Waiting to see what was replaced changed etc. . . I'm getting close to my Warranty expiring and wanted to complain about the transmission in hopes of getting a new one. You can't beat a new transmission at 25K miles.:cool


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, I got my Goat back today. 02/20/06 at 1600hrs. Let me say first the M6 feels totally different, before it was catchy feeling when shifting from first to second, and it would not stay in reverse. Now, it shifts smoothly in all gear's and stays in reverse... Now, the list of repair's and comment's from dealer... I'm writing just as it shows on the invoice. Here we go- Fork 4.303 Gear.Train 4.417 Bearing A 4.408 Ring 4.383 Synchroni 4.380 Ring.Tran 4.318 Ring.Tran 4.412 Ring 4.416 Cone 4.383 Washer 4.384 Shifter K Spacer.MA 4.416 Ring. Sync 4.384 Ring.Sync 4.384 Here are the comment's - Job 3 extra time was issued due to two reason. Special tools were not available to us on essial. Program. We called john doe and they said they were not on are list gm gives. So we (the dealership) was not responsible for having the tools. Since gm never made us buy them. We ended up borrowing them from another gm dealer. The biggest time consuming problem. The one that caused all the car rental was the parts catalog picture did not show all the parts to the trans. We had to take pictures and e-mail to par tech and wait until a engineer inspected the picture to get us the correct part. This took hours and days. We had to replace shifter assemlbe due to the fact gm did not service just gasket. Gasket was a little warped and we did not want to chance it.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

arty: cool you got your car back!

That is some funny stuff, did someone stick a M-80 in your tranny before shipment?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

:agree arty: :cheers 
Kind of sounds like the techs at my dealer
but they don't know squat about the Goat, their cheif technican the only guy I let touch my GOAT Retired so they got a bunch of knuckle heads working there now acting like they know everything


----------



## Kirlain (Feb 21, 2006)

707GTOLS2 said:


> :agree arty: :cheers
> Kind of sounds like the techs at my dealer
> but they don't know squat about the Goat, their cheif technican the only guy I let touch my GOAT Retired so they got a bunch of knuckle heads working there now acting like they know everything


I feel for them though. I work at a dealership, and as far as special tools and equipment, manuals, etc...basically we get a list from the manufacturer of what we need to be current. It basically automatically gets ordered. 

If they don't have teh equipment, its usually not the dealers fault. Someone upstairs dropped the ball through the cracks.


----------

